# Best Anniversary Gift Ever!!



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

This weekend is my 11th wedding anniversary with my husband Mike. 
Tonight he gave me the most thoughtful gift ever...I am speechless with joy!

Mike had a little hardcover book printed up with photos of all my beloved birds. You can see a preview of a few pages here:

http://www.blurb.com/bookstore/detail/265754

Most of the photos he took himself, but a few were taken by me or by friends. I can't believe how beautiful it is! I am grinning ear to ear!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Karen, what a wonderful gift. I can understand why you are so touched. Happy Anniversary to you both.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, girl..........how lucky are you??????? That is a fabulous idea!! Congratulations on number 11. Hope you have at least 111 more.......


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy Anniversary Karen and Mike! That is the most touching gift. May the two of you have a long happy life together.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I had no idea you could do that!  That's a really neat idea. I don't blame you for being so happy  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!*

I also wish you and Mike MANY MORE!! 

What a lovely and thoughtful idea for a gift!! TERRIFIC!! 

WAY TO GO, MIKE!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a precious gift!!!! 

Happy 11th Anniversary.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

You have a great guy! That is so thoughtful and the book looks ab fab.

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY !!!!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That is the coolest, and your pictues are wonderful


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karen, what a lucky lady you are. The book looks fabulous. The picture of one of your doves in the bath was super precious. A very happy anniversary to you both.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Now that's an anniversary present to treasure! What a lovely gift, Karen! It's beautiful!

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That is an incredibly thoughtful and touching gift Karen! I see why you're celebrating #11 -- I hope you & Mike have a fantastic anniversary weekend. I'm confident you'll be celebrating many, many more together


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

That is an amazingly beautiful book--the pigeon photos are incredible. congrats on your anniversary and having such a loving hubby and such gorgeous, obliging pidgeys!


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats!!! The book is super cool.

Chris

P.S. GOOD on ya mike!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations!! That is such a thoughtful and lovely gift. What could mean more.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*Happy Anniversary!!!*

Gift is amazing, and the pictures are awesome.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks all! 
We had a lovely anniversary.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

That man is a major keeper! I just showed my husband.... trying to give him something to shoot for!


----------

